# Deer shoulder with Qview.



## bubba watson (Jan 26, 2017)

Got shoulders from a couple of deer taken during the season and decided to give smoking one a try. Injected with beef broth, coated in yellow mustard and my BBQ rub. Layered the top with some of my home smoked bacon and smoked at 200-225° to IT of 147° before wrapping for a good rest. Very tasty if I do say so myself. My 3 year old even asked for seconds on the "snake"(to him meat is either chicken or steak but it comes out snake).


----------



## bubba watson (Jan 26, 2017)

Well.... It won't upload the pics but trust me... It looked and tasted awesome.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 26, 2017)

:worthless

Sounds good, but gotta yank your chain.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2017)

Sounds very good!

Have you been able to upload photo's in the past?

Al


----------



## kwtengine2 (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm trying to do a deer leg for the first time and could really use some tips. How do you inject broth? And what's a good rest?


----------



## bubba watson (Jan 27, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Sounds very good!
> 
> Have you been able to upload photo's in the past?
> 
> Al



I have posted pics in the past but for whatever reason last night it just wouldn't complete the upload.


----------



## bubba watson (Jan 27, 2017)

Kwtengine2 said:


> I'm trying to do a deer leg for the first time and could really use some tips. How do you inject broth? And what's a good rest?



I have a really nice stainless syringe style injector that I use to inject. My recommendation is to use low sodium beef broth. Learned that with a recipe years ago. Mine prob rested about 30-45 minutes and was amazingly tender.


----------

